# testing a theory...



## DoxN4cer (Nov 7, 2003)

The sky is blue.



Tim Kashino


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2003)

Ah, the Kenpo test.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 7, 2003)

The sky is every color; however, the dominant particles reflect blue.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 7, 2003)

What's this about Adrian Belew?  After 22 years of being the lead singer for King Crimson and acclaimed guitar hero, it's about time you musically retarded knuckleheads on MartialTalk accepted the fact that Robert Fripp obviously likes him in the band and he's there to stay despite some of the pop infected lyrics he puts into a time honored progressive band!!! 
:biggun: 
Oh..._blue?_  Not _Belew?_ 

Never mind.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Tgace (Nov 7, 2003)

:rofl: HAAAAA!!!!:rofl:


----------



## DoxN4cer (Nov 7, 2003)

So far my theory in unproven... at least on this thread.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *What's this about Adrian Belew?  After 22 years of being the lead singer for King Crimson and acclaimed guitar hero, it's about time you musically retarded knuckleheads on MartialTalk accepted the fact that Robert Fripp obviously likes him in the band and he's there to stay despite some of the pop infected lyrics he puts into a time honored progressive band!!!
> :biggun:
> Oh...blue?  Not Belew?
> ...


 Adrian Belew just wishes he could be Brian Eno.


----------



## Tgace (Nov 8, 2003)

You lookin for somebody to disagree with you regardless of the topic?????


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoxN4cer _
> *The sky is blue.
> 
> 
> ...



Time, O3 or Ozone refracts light, and the color covers the spectrum, yet the predomindate wave length that we see is Blue.

Now there are two thoughts to this, the first being that we see the blue wave length and our eyes and mind decodes this wave length to the color blue. The other is that we see the absence of the blue wave length, and our mind then pick up out the absence of a wave length.

Now I have been out of this research for many a year, so there could be data that has been collected to prove it one or the other, or it oculd still be theories.


BTW, the sky can be gray with clouds, or red or orange from the reflrected sunlight over the horizon of the earth.

So, yes it is blue most of the time, if you get over the cloud level this increases. Now the sunset and sunset cause a difference as does sun down, where at I see the night sky as Black, or absence of light waves filled with little starts producing or reflecting light.

So, yes I have kind of disagreed with you. Yet, I have also agreed that at times you are correct. Have I proven your thoery or hypothesis?  :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 8, 2003)

the sky has no color in and of its own it is in the preception of those that see it that the color is derived


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *the sky has no color in and of its own it is in the preception of those that see it that the color is derived *



Ah yes Perception


----------



## Rocky (Nov 8, 2003)

Hey Rich I saw that commercial tooo! About he little girl and learning math, who are you trying to fool.



An here in Detroit the sky is kinda yellowish brown!!! and it stinky!!


Rocky


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 8, 2003)

Unless you are in LA then the sky is brown because of the smog


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *Unless you are in LA then the sky is brown because of the smog *



True story: My wife and I moved to Pomona, in eastern L.A. county (careful East Coasters--that means _away_ from the ocean). We arrived on a Monday. I had taken a job in Claremont sight unseen so it was our first time there. Every day I went in to work. On Saturday we stepped out of our apt. and said, Wow! There are mountains here!

There were good-sized mountains only about 10 miles away--maybe less--but we couldn't see them Monday through Friday because all the smog of L.A. County backs up against them as it's blown in by the ocean breezes. It was uplifting at first to see the beautiful snow-capped mountains, then depressing to think about why it had taken a week.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 8, 2003)

Rich is right...it's REFRACTION, not REFLECTION that causes the sky's coloring.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Rich is right...it's REFRACTION, not REFLECTION that causes the sky's coloring.*



Finally we have something to fight over!

"You say re-frac-tion, I say re-flec-tion, let's call the whole thing off..."


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rocky _
> *Hey Rich I saw that commercial tooo! About he little girl and learning math, who are you trying to fool.
> 
> 
> ...




Rocky, and where do you think her mom learned it? She used to be an ex-girl friend  of mine, yet she left me muttering about engineers and having an answer for everything.


----------



## Emptyglass (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tgace _
> *You lookin for somebody to disagree with you regardless of the topic????? *



Hi Tom:

I think he's checking whether people on the forum will argue about it.  


Rich Curren


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emptyglass _
> *Hi Tom:
> 
> I think he's checking whether people on the forum will argue about it.
> ...



Rich C.

I am Alive. This can be verified 100%.

The Sky is Blue is subject to arguement because it is Blue above the clouds. Or if a person is colored blind then what is Blue?

The statment is not 100% verifiable, and it depends upon the frame of reference.

PS: One of my many minors in college was Philiosphy, I like a good discussion/arguement. Just keep it in the rules of the debate, or at least friendly. 

:asian:


----------



## Emptyglass (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Rich C.
> 
> I am Alive. This can be verified 100%.
> ...



? O....K.....? Thanks for letting me know. 

Rich Curren


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emptyglass _
> *Hi Tom:
> 
> I think he's checking whether people on the forum will argue about it.
> ...


No I'm not.


----------



## Gulo (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *What's this about Adrian Belew?  After 22 years of being the lead singer for King Crimson and acclaimed guitar hero, it's about time you musically retarded knuckleheads on MartialTalk accepted the fact that Robert Fripp obviously likes him in the band and he's there to stay despite some of the pop infected lyrics he puts into a time honored progressive band!!!
> :biggun:
> Oh...blue?  Not Belew?
> ...




sir, now i see Red 
but only because i view it 'frame by frame'.
looking from your side however, my guess would be 'starless and bible black' :idunno:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gulo _
> *sir, now i see Red
> but only because i view it 'frame by frame'.
> looking from your side however, my guess would be 'starless and bible black' :idunno:  *



Sounds like a whole lotta Elephant Talk to me.  Or some sort of Lament, anyway.  I surely hope you don't have the Prozakc Blues.  If you do, you'll probably be useless if you happen across any Ladies Of The Road and that would certainly be a waste of Dangerous Curves.  

Yours,
Crim Head Dan

PS - Did you hear that RF has in planning vol 2 of The Great Deceiver? - all improvs!


----------



## Gulo (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Sounds like a whole lotta Elephant Talk to me.  Or some sort of Lament, anyway.  I surely hope you don't have the Prozakc Blues.  If you do, you'll probably be useless if you happen across any Ladies Of The Road and that would certainly be a waste of Dangerous Curves.
> 
> Yours,
> ...




'Sometimes God Smiles'  :ultracool


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 11, 2003)

Yes, but not on Adrian belew's hairline.  That's the only comparative quality he has to Eno.  What other music are you into?  Be brave and go public or email me privately.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## clapping_tiger (Nov 11, 2003)

Sometimes it is blue, but at night it is black.


----------



## Gulo (Nov 13, 2003)

first, my apology for getting off-topic. you can all blame mr. anderson, he started it 



> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> * What other music are you into?  *




music
what's that





> Be brave and go public or email me privately.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan [/B]




you really want me to go
*into the frying pan*

this is modern arnis forum after all 
i fear of getting *fraKctured*

i'd rather be in my *cage*
where there's plenty of
sex, sleep, eat, drink, dream

when i go public,
*we'll let you know*:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 13, 2003)

If we keep this up, we'll probably be sent off to some *Islands* or at least they'll insist we get in some personal *Discipline*.  However, if *Providence* looks our way we may come into some *Easy Money*.  If not, we'll probably have to sit on some street corner being *Earthbound*and make it by hand outs while playing *The Talking Drum* like some *Fallen Angel*.  If the two of us were on the same corner, we'd be a *Happy Family* and if accompanied, we'd then become a *Trio*.  Heck, that'd be better than eating *Cat Food*.  

Yours,
The Great Deceiver


----------



## Gulo (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *If we keep this up, we'll probably be sent off to some Islands or at least they'll insist we get in some personal Discipline.  However, if Providence looks our way we may come into some Easy Money.  If not, we'll probably have to sit on some street corner being Earthboundand make it by hand outs while playing The Talking Drum like some Fallen Angel.  If the two of us were on the same corner, we'd be a Happy Family and if accompanied, we'd then become a Trio.  Heck, that'd be better than eating Cat Food.
> 
> Yours,
> The Great Deceiver  *




*one more red nightmare*

*cat food* is fine as long as there's a side of *larks tongue in aspic*

if you're referring to B. buford as fallen angel, with due respect sir you are a *groon* 

ok, im getting tired of playing *indoor games*
i ain't buying cigarettes, ice cream or figurines of the virgin mary!

_this is just about the same genre_
my *proclamation*
*think of me with kindness*

*vroom*
see ya on the Flip side:asian:

p.s. have you heard of moonchild in bossanova?it's cool


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 14, 2003)

Is your head full of *Knots *or are one of *The Boys In The Band*?  Maybe *It's All Imagination*, I don't know, but after all this, *On Reflection*, I hope you are truly*So Sincere*.  I hope you have a *Free Hand* in what you are doing and aren't being coerced and driven *Underground*.  Hell, we find another who is into these *Funny Ways* and we'll be *Three Friends* or at least a *Giant For A Day*.

Yours,
Dan

PS - Yes, I've heard it and it is good in a perverse way.


----------



## Gulo (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Is your head full of Knots or are one of The Boys In The Band?  Maybe It's All Imagination, I don't know, but after all this, On Reflection, I hope you are trulySo Sincere.  I hope you have a Free Hand in what you are doing and aren't being coerced and driven Underground.  Hell, we find another who is into these Funny Ways and we'll be Three Friends or at least a Giant For A Day.
> 
> Yours,
> ...



*school days*
as a matter of fact, my head has a *missing piece*
driven?*why not*
i've got nothing to do *nothing at all*
but *just the same*
we're *playing the game*

ah, *memories of old days*
'77 orpheum-paradise boston

have a good weekend sir and happy b-day
:drinkbeer


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 14, 2003)

If Brian Eno Wanted to be in King Crimson they would fire Adrian so fast he wouldn't have time to link on to the next Bowie tour, and no one would ever know they changed singers.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 15, 2003)

Dream on...it's a good dream.  One I'd favor but I think Ade has a grip on Fripp.

Yours,
Dan


----------

